# I.s.o western plow wings



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Looking to get a set of wings for my western Uni mount straight blade plow. Located in wayne michigan. Thanks in advance


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://snowplowwings.com

My buddy has 2 sets and loves them.


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Drock78 said:


> http://snowplowwings.com
> 
> My buddy has 2 sets and loves them.


Is he looking to sell a set?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

No. He's actually buying a 3rd set.


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

They are good. I had a set on my old set up. I see on eBay that there is a plastic set for $200. Don' know if they are any good or not. My the ones I use to have we e steel . The steel ones are expensive. Just hoping to find a good pair of used ones that are affordable


----------

